# error in chmod(1) man page?



## tingo (Jul 13, 2013)

Surely, this must be a bug?

```
tingo@kg-v2$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-v2.kg4.no 8.3-STABLE FreeBSD 8.3-STABLE #6: Fri Apr 27 23:50:55 CEST 2012
     root@kg-v2.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
tingo@kg-v2$ man 1 chmod | grep sticky
	   1000    (the sticky bit).  See chmod(2) and sticky(8).
	   t	   The sticky bit.
     setmode(3), symlink(7), chown(8), mount(8), sticky(8)
tingo@kg-v2$ man 8 sticky
No entry for sticky in section 8 of the manual
tingo@kg-v2$ apropos sticky
fpgetround(3), fpsetround(3), fpsetprec(3), fpgetprec(3), fpgetmask(3), fpsetmask(3),
 fpgetsticky(3), fpresetsticky(3) - IEEE floating point interface
sticky(7)                - sticky text and append-only directories
XkbGetStickyKeysOptions(3) - Queries the current StickyKeys attributes for a keyboard device
```
Perhaps it should be sticky(7) instead?


----------



## fonz (Jul 13, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, sticky got moved from section 8 to section 7 at some point. I still have an old 8.2-RELEASE system here ((over)due for an update, yes I know) and it's in section 8 there. Perhaps somebody forgot to update a cross reference.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2013)

It was corrected in head long ago and MFCed to 9-STABLE over two years ago.  But it was not MFCed to 8-STABLE.  I don't know why.


----------



## tingo (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, the sticky man page might be correct in -8 (FreeBSD 8.3-stable at least):

```
tingo@kg-v2$ apropos ^sticky
sticky(7)                - sticky text and append-only directories
```
but it seems somebody forgot to update chmod(1).


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2013)

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=253343 has fixed it.  Thanks to @tingo for following up!


----------

